# Door Adjustment



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

The drivers door on my convertible just doesn’t close properly. I have to slam it to get it close so I want it looked at by a good body shop. Can anyone recommend somewhere? I live in Port Talbot but anywhere between Cardiff and Swansea is fine. I might want some paint on the front end too. Top quality only though please.

Thanks

J


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Don’t know what type convertible it is, but before you adjust the doors let first somebody inspect the floor from underneath.


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

Why inspect the floor? I’m intrigued. The car is a DB9 Volante


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Sometimes the doors won’t shut because the floor is slightly deformed, due to a pothole, parking it half up the curb for longer time and etc.
I would never adjust a door on any convertible without making sure everything else is correct.
It often points to something else, doors normally don’t get much out of adjustment.
The easiest things to do first, make sure the hinges, two stage lock and the the catch are lubricated and secure (all bolts tight) 
That’s a nice car, I would certainly not take to any body shop but more a specialist.


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Do you have a specialist recommendation? I se that Davies Motor Company in Cardiff are recommended Aston repairers. Anyone know someone working in St Athan?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Not immediately in your area, but heard good things about these 2

https://www.individualsc.co.uk/

https://www.shorade.co.uk/


----------

